# Baby gets red spots when she cries.



## wanderinggypsy (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi I'm wondering about something about my baby. Maybe one of you has seenn this before.

When DD cries intensely (like she does sometimes in her carseat) she gets bright red splotches all over her face. It's quite pronounced, but it fades within five minutes or so when she stops crying.

So, has anyone else seen this splotchy crying baby thing?


----------



## Datura (Mar 18, 2005)

Totally normal small baby phenomenon. We used to call it "tomatoing". It was particularly dramatic when he would turn red *first*, then burst into hysterics. My dad thought there was something very wrong with him the first time he saw it, lol.

Dr. Sears calls it the baby's "headlights" I think.


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

DD still does that sometimes - it never seemed odd to me since I get red easily too.


----------



## ck29_2000 (Apr 20, 2007)

Kiddo had a birthmark on her forhead when she was born, that matched the one on the back of her head. It faded within hours so I couldn't see it, until the first time she freaked out, then it was back. It's too funny, you can tell when she's getting mad b/c you can see the birthmark.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

My two older dds and I always do. I don't know why, but I still do very badly. I don't know anyone else who does.


----------



## preemiemamarach (Sep 7, 2007)

it happens to me, and I noticed it for the first time in my son yesterday. I look AWFUL when I cry, and his skin looks exactly like mine. Both of our spots fade after 5-10 minutes.


----------



## Shannie77 (Jan 16, 2007)

That happens to my DD when she cries and has since she was born (she is now 9 months). The funniest thing is the skin under her eyebrows goes REALLY red when she cries.


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

My DD gets red and splotchy too when she cries. I think she's just got really sensitive and reactive skin.


----------



## didkisa (Jun 15, 2005)

Not in my baby, but _my_ face sure gets red and blotchy! And it can take half an hour or more to fade. Very embarrassing!


----------



## Squrrl (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeah...just count yourself lucky that this is a new phenomenon for you...I make a very ugly damsel in distress with a huge, swollen, red nose. It's actually kinda cute on my daughter, but it makes her look extra-extra pathetic when she cries. Next door, both of the kids and the mom all have spots between their eyes that don't usually show but turn red when they get upset...the husband calls the phenomenon the "check engine light"!


----------



## EricaRain (Nov 9, 2007)

Yes my baby absolutely had splotchy crying thing.


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shannie77* 
The funniest thing is the skin under her eyebrows goes REALLY red when she cries.

Mine does that too - or when she yawns. It's so cute.


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shannie77* 
That happens to my DD when she cries and has since she was born (she is now 9 months). The funniest thing is the skin under her eyebrows goes REALLY red when she cries.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *veganone* 
Mine does that too - or when she yawns. It's so cute.

Mine, too. First her eyebrows turn red, then her whole face turns red and her eyebrows look white. Those red eyebrows are the "drop everything-baby emergency" signal around here.


----------



## imjustpeachytou (Jul 8, 2005)

My face gets very ugly and blotchy red when I cry or get ready to cry or fight tears lol. Under my eyebrows is the worst.


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm an adult and this happens to me.

ETA -- why did I say "I'm an adult"? Obviously I'm not a baby. Babies can't type. Well, they CAN, but not usually coherently. Not that I can type coherently, but I digress...


----------



## wanderinggypsy (Jul 26, 2005)

LOL, MilkTrance...


----------



## acp (Apr 15, 2007)

Yep. The most noticeable time with DD was when she was adjusting to a babysitter at 4 1/2 months old (when I went back to work FT). We hadn't realized just how attached she'd gotten to DH and me, and for the first week with someone new she sobbed her little heart out (as though I didn't feel guilty enough about going back to work already....). The babysitter actually wanted me to call the doctor at one point since DD's face had gotten all splotchy red and puffy - she thought she must be allergic to something I had eaten that was in my breast milk. I said no, I think she's just been crying too hard... I gave her a bath and calmed her down and sure enough, the red splotches disappeared right away.
(luckily, she got to love her babysitter pretty quickly, and we haven't seen the splotches appear since then, except for very occasionally when she has to be in her car seat...)


----------



## Mommy2Haley (Oct 25, 2007)

We call them crying dots. I saw way more of them today than I wanted to ... darn New ENgland weather!!


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Both mine and my daughter's skin do this. I also get the red blotchies when I have wine.







I am told that it is my anglo/irish ancestry.


----------

